# 1969 convertible tack strips



## jrs 427 (Aug 8, 2010)

Have everything for the new top except the tack strips for the rear top bow and front where it contacts the windshield. Its 5/8" wide by 1/2" deep.. kind of a wood fiber material. Anyone know where this can be found ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you called any local upholstery shops?


----------



## jrs 427 (Aug 8, 2010)

The only auto upholstery shop in the area closed over 6 years ago. I didn't think it would be so hard to find.


----------

